# Paph. hirsutisimum v. esquirolei 'Gold Country'



## rdlsreno (Apr 23, 2009)

The CSA gave a cultural award to Paph. hirsutisimum v. esquirolei 'Gold Country' CCM/CSA at the Sacramento Orchid Society show. According to Alan, it is a very vigorous grower with good shape.

Ramon
Paph. hirsutisimum v. esquirolei 'Gold Country' CCM/CSA


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, that is very attractive. Very aptly named too, the flowers really do seem to shine like gold. With such awesome colour I could turn a blind eye to frustrating ruffled petals.

Well done, a super plant! I'm green with envy.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 23, 2009)

OH..............MY............GOD!

I have a tiny seedling, something like this is far from my mind. Until NOW!!!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 23, 2009)

I also have a small plant, as it should have years of cultivation, and also has a great flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Astonishing display!!! WOW


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice, it should have found a way to your house Amigo!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 23, 2009)

:drool: :drool: FANTASTIC!!! Well deserved! :clap: :clap:
I don't find the ruffles fustrating, that's part of it being a hirsut!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2009)

excellent!!!! I am still looking for one of those, must not be that size . Jean


----------



## emydura (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing plant. That is why I rarely divide my plants. 

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2009)

Great display!


----------



## Bobc (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow. fantastic:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice! I just bought 5 cat species from Allen today and he never mentioned it.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice! I just *bought 5 cat species *from Allen today and he never mentioned it.



which ones???? Jean


----------

